# Omeprazole, 2ww and beyond



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Daft Question, but I spotted the ranitadine Question, so it prompted me 

I take 20mg of Omeprazole daily and have done for about 6 months now, following severe acid reflux

I am on my 2ww following a Donor egg ICSI, so daily I am taking estrofem 2mg, cyclogest 400, and Omeprazole.
( I stopped the metformin (pcos) when I started estrofem   )
is it ok to continue to take with these meds and beyond if the pee stick is positive ? 

Many Thanks 

~Dizzi~


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Dizzi,

Cyclogest and estrofem are used to support the lining and I think some clinics continue these beyond 2ww into first trimester. Sorry not too clued up on the DE protocols. What did clinic tell you?

Omeprazole not usually first line for reflux in pregnancy but it is licensed and info that we have appears to support it being safe to take. As you are on it for pre existing condition then probably best to stay on it to control symptoms. Worth discussing with GP, you could potentially step down dose to a lower one (10mg) if symptoms well under control?

Can we have less use of word 'if' please; what you meant to say was 'when'  Sending you infinite amounts of  and    

Maz x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Maz  
Symptoms are controlled at minimum alt days, so prehaps down to 10mg daily could work. "when" I'm   
I drank far too much gaviscon pre omeprazole and ranitadine lasted only hours  . . . 
My mum has a Barrats mucosa and I had the same symptoms 
DE protocol is as you say, estrofem & cyclogest just to prepare and support lining.
so


----------

